# Raf nocton hall..March 2015



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2015)

a revisit to this old classic..the hospital which shut in the nineties after serving the British military and the American military during two world wars,also during the gulf war.i still have to see inside the shell of the grade listed hall.so a return visit might have to be done.the place is totally and utterly trashed now.but still holds so much character.with its beautiful long corridors and peeling paint.the main corridor is so long you can't see the other end from the starting point.


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2015)

I always have loved the go faster stripes corridor. Presumably they mark out paths to different departments?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2015)

krela said:


> I always have loved the go faster stripes corridor. Presumably they mark out paths to different departments?



Si really don't know about the stripes..I thought they were decorative,but there are dre different colours so you are prob right about different departments.each colour is prob a route.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 17, 2015)

How many corridors??


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 17, 2015)

krela said:


> I always have loved the go faster stripes corridor. Presumably they mark out paths to different departments?




Yes you're right!
The Red stripe was X- ray, Blue was surgery, red was Pharmacy and lab, Yellow was Dental and Black was ward numbers..

Great set there Mikey, I never tire of seeing here. I really enjoyed my day here back in 2009 it looks no different, poor place was trashed to bits back then


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Yes you're right!
> The Red stripe was X- ray, Blue was surgery, red was Pharmacy and lab, Yellow was Dental and Black was ward numbers..
> 
> Great set there Mikey, I never tire of seeing here. I really enjoyed my day here back in 2009 it looks no different, poor place was trashed to bits back then



Thank you stealth.glad I know what the colours are for now..I suppose they needed them with the size of this place.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 17, 2015)

Nicely done Mikey, as always
I like this place
the hall itself is worth a peep, especially for the 'floating staircase'


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2015)

Great info Stealthstar, thank you.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 17, 2015)

All about the corridors! Fantastic perspective on those pix. Great set.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2015)

Epic corridor shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice one, you can never have too much corridor porn. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 19, 2015)

6th one down is me fave..cracking corridor porn indeed


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 22, 2015)

I got this shot from there a few years back - it clarifies the colour coding on the walls...


----------



## Druid666 (Apr 8, 2015)

So sad to see the state its in now. My son was born there.


----------



## shrapnel (Apr 8, 2015)

Really great shots, I love to see when nature starts to reclaim old sites


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2015)

How the hell did I miss this post, I really must get meself off to Specsavers, Although coming on it late meant I got to see the lovely pics and the replies to it all at once, I couldn't lose, could I Mick, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------

